# Managed recoil



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

There has been a lot of discussion of loads to use for new hunters. We used 30-06 managed recoil a few years ago for our "Camp Patriarch" because of shoulder issues and it worked well. This year will be my grandaughter's first hunt and will be using a remington pump .308. I would like to get some managed recoil but can't find any. Cabelas has had it backordered for several months. I could reload some but I would have to buy all the components except primers (No .308 brass currently in the inventory) and would have to work up an acceptable load. Right now I would prefer to just use the managed recoils.

Does anyone have any leads on available .308 managed recoils?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm afraid that unless you find somebody here on the forum that is willing to part with a couple of boxes you are going to be out of luck. You might want to see how your grandaughter handles a standard load from the rifle and if it doesn't bother her too much try that. 

Your only other optiion before the hunts begin is to start the reloading.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In stock:

http://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com/ite ... DyOLrQE%3D

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Smith & Edwards stocks a very serious amount of ammo, give them a try!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If need be, you are welcome to meet up with me and I'll give you some brass and some light bullets to load up. Feel free to pm me if you want to go that route


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just checked and I have some 130gr Barnes TSX bullets you can have, and I'll be happy to give you the brass for free as well. Maybe this way you can have a better bullet for her to use.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallin, thanks for the info, and Bax thanks for the offer!! Just more examples of the great character of many on here. I did order three boxes from Midwestern before your post, so looks like I'll be set to get her started.

PM also sent to Bax


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Critter said:


> You might want to see how your grandaughter handles a standard load from the rifle and if it doesn't bother her too much try that.


Sorry critter but I think this is bad advice. Only because if it is too much for her and it scares her or hurts her then she will be sensitized to recoil and you will have a whole new problem. Better to work up than work down. Start them on something small.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree 10year,

I'd prob sneak in a heavier load when hunting though. Her adrenaline will be so high that she won't feel a thing


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What I said was just a suggestion to somebody that couldn't find the "reduced recoil" rounds and said that reloading was out of the question at that time. So if you can't find the ammo and don't reload what do you do? I agree that a full power factory loaded round in .308 might be a little too strong for a young shooter but you have to do what you have to do if they want to go hunting. As far as shooting at the range there are ways to reduce the felt recoil while she is sighting in the rifle, I even use some of them when I know that I am going to be taking a lot of shots with my .340 Weatherby off of a bench just so that I don't develop a flinch.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh yes definately have them practice with a smaller load then sneak in the big stuff for the hunt. I do this with my 2'' 357 all the time. I have a boy who is sensitive to recoil and I will not let him shoot my 30-06, or 257 roberts at all just yet. He will be hunting antelope this year and he will spend most of the summer shooting my 222 mag. Then when we go hunting he will shoot the 257 roberts. I dont think it necessary to practice with the excact gun, just a similar gun. Both guns my boy will use are light weight bolt actions with scopes. Even a 22 rifle that feels close is good practice.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry I didnt see this post sooner.

As it turns out I have been working with loads for my 11yr old daughter for the last year. I have found three loads that produce 1"- 1.5" groups at 100yards and still have low recoil.

1. 43gr IMR 4895 - 125 gr Nosler BT- CCI-200 primer- timed to 2.005 COAL of 2.725 

2. 43gr IMR 8495 - 125gr Sierra SP (less expensive then Nosler) - CCI-200 primer - Trim 2.005 COAL 2.700

3. 41gr IMR 3031 - 125gr Sierra SP - CCI-200 primer - Trim 2.005 COAL 2.700

These all push right around 2500fps out of her 20" barrel. 3 inches high puts you dead on at 200yards


----------

